# 1970s Wedding - revisited



## J.E.

This is another one from one of the rather personal photocalendars I did. It's my parents on their wedding day. As you can easily see it's a photo that was done professionally at a studio, but it has suffered quite some during the last 30 years. 







So I tried to restore it. While I was at that I also worked some on the crop and this is what I came up with. I also did some rather minor but in my opinion quite effectful PS-ing. What do you think about it?






Thanks for looking. Share your thoughts. :blushing:


----------



## LaFoto

You did super well.
It now looks a lot better than the original print (still) does!
I was wondering when you'd be back to show us some more of your photo restoration works, or your portrait shootings, for that matter.

And I was wondering what the reaction of those who got those calendars for Christmas was like?
They must have been totally over the moon with that present!!!!


----------



## The_Traveler

Very nice restoration.
It seems that the brightest part is just below your mom's chin. Maybe moving that to center on their faces. (It may be morning eyes on my part, also)


----------



## J.E.

Thank you, Corinna and The_Traveler!  

Corinna, I was away for Christmas an I've been quite busy during the last few days, so that's why I wasn't here. Thank you for asking about the calendars.   They were very well received. My sisters boyfriend showed his to all his family (my sister told me) and they even asked if I did do studio shootings, as in for money and for them, which was quite a compliment!! Unfortunately I neither have a studio, nor good equipment and it would be _slightly_ out of order to to have paying "subjects" cram into that little space of mine, so that will have to wait...  

My Grandma reveived hers equally well. She was completely over the top, seeing all the old pictures that have so much meaning to her in new print and all redone. She was happy to the point of her eyes welling up, which meant a lot to me. And she appreciates the many hours that went into the making of these restorations, which also makes me happy. 

So the calendars were a huge success alltogether, really. My mom even got slightly envious and "demanded" to have me take pictures for her the next time. :mrgreen: 

Traveler, you're right. It's not just your morning eyes. The brigtest spotlight is below my moms chin. I'm a little dissatisfied by this myself to be honest, but the light burned my mom's bridal veil when I put it higher, which looked crap.  

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## The_Traveler

> Traveler, you're right. It's not just your morning eyes. The brigtest spotlight is below my moms chin. I'm a little dissatisfied by this myself to be honest, but the light burned my mom's bridal veil when I put it higher, which looked crap



That was a tiny nitpick that only a compulsive crank would have noticed  and I should have kept it to myself.
This was a wonderful restoration that you should be rightfully proud of.


----------



## J.E.

Not a problem at all, Traveler, just nitpick away. I appreciate any kind of criticism that I can learn from, however minor the reason.  And thanks for your nice words, too, of course.


----------



## Elm

I really love what you did to this photo. I really like the style and they way, they took the picture from how ever many years ago. The retouch of the photo makes your mother and fathers eyes stick out more, than the original did. You should be super proud.


----------



## annamaria

Really nice work.  Maybe you can tell us how you did this?


----------



## tirediron

Zombie thread!


----------

